# Another thing - Noisy Intestines?



## Momma111 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi,There was another symptom I wanted to ask about - noisy intestines. I have had noise plenty before, but about a month or six weeks before the new diarrhea started, I woke up in the morning to notice digestion-like sounds that were clearly in the small intestine. I had them one day, then not for a at least a couple of weeks, then got them again, then not, and then this has picked up since getting the diarrhea. I have it when I wake up many days, and often have it during the day - a couple of times I've had the sensation, during the day, that my stomach was growling, even though I had eaten.In my heart of hearts, I really feel all of my symptoms are due to a blockage, and that I'm in big trouble. I dread the upcoming colonoscopy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

With blockage usually there is LESS noise, not more. Once the blockage is compete all noise stops. Your colon making noise really is a good sign (it should always make noise like your heart should always make noise).Some days they can be loud enough to hear, particularly in certain environments and how much attention you are paying to them.Usually to get a blockage you need to be on the overly constipated side of things (although you can eventually get watery diarrhea around it) for quite a while. Usually doesn't happen to those that consistently have diarrhea.


----------



## Momma111 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for your response, Kathleen. What about a tumor on the right-hand side of the colon, where it is bigger? Could that partially block so that some seeps around? Also, could something on the right-hand side cause absorption problems?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Nothing in the colon causes absorption problems.Why do you think you are having absorption problems. Are you anemic? Can't maintain your weight? Absorption problems are from small bowel diseases, not colon ones.If you are under 50 the chances of colon cancer as extremely rare in any part of the colon.Usually problems on the right might be corrected by the time the stool goes through the other 2/3 of the colon.


----------



## Momma111 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kathleen,I thought the right side of the colon did most of the water absorption. I was thinking that if something hindered that, it would cause diarrhea.I am anemic - my blood test was 11, with normal being above 12. Apparently, I was also anemic last summer, with a blood test of 10.6 that time, but the doctor blew it off as "it could be considered normal in menstruating women." I didn't even know about it until I asked after this test. I checked with my gyn, who ran blood tests exactly a year before that as routine, and my iron was 12.6 then. I am perimenopausal, with an increase in bleeding with my period over last three or four years, but not so much, per the test of the number of tampons used in a day, that it is considered really bad medically. I just did the three occult blood cards, and they came back negative. When I asked the gastroenterologist how accurate they are, he said they were very accurate in detecting blood, but the problem is that a person could be bleeding intermittently. I am quite scared. I have young children, even though I am 47.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

i get those noises the first thing in the morning,,and i notice when i do diarehha follows fast. becuase of this , when the noises start so does my anxiety big time. itis like " oh no the noises have started, now soon i will have diareha all day" i do not know if my anxiety causes my ibs..but i sure do know ibs causes my panic and anxiety!


----------



## Momma111 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Knotty. I usually only have one bm a day, but always loose. This is quite a change for me because I always had, pardon the grossness, very large diameter stools. Could seriously plug the toilet. I always had the IBS mucus with it, which, of course, is gone now. I just ate, and almost immediately the bubbling, gurgling sounds started. The sounds after eating are mostly below the belly button, in the center or to the right. It does happen other places such as mid right, center, and lower left, but is most predominant in the center and lower right. It sounds liquidy too. This can happen as soon as ten minutes after I start eating. I've had noises before, but not this constant. Momma


----------



## Jillywindy (Jan 17, 2010)

Firstly, stop worrying so much. I had all those noises too and with completely normal movements. Really, they were so loud as to wake my husband up in the morning! But there was nothing seriously wrong. In fact, that and the pain were my only symptoms. Hard to believe that it's just caused by malfunctioning nerves, but it seems that it is.I'm interested in the fact that you are also a peri-menopausal woman as it seems to be a common experience for us. I've no data to back this up, but it has been mentioned several times to me by those who've been through it. So relax. It's unlikely they'll find anything too bad in the colonoscopy with the symptoms that you have now.


----------

